# Phalaenopsis mannii Black



## Ricky (Jan 23, 2011)

The whole plant 2 month ago:


----------



## Shiva (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## luvsorchids (Jan 23, 2011)

I need to get one of these :drool:.

Susan


----------



## suss16 (Jan 23, 2011)

I'll take two please! Very nice! Great growing!


----------



## Dido (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice plant and nice colour,


----------



## Rick (Jan 23, 2011)

OH Thats' a good one:drool::drool:


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 23, 2011)

Stunning! Great display.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow! Very dark. Is it fragrant?


----------



## Hera (Jan 23, 2011)

A nice example and nice close-ups.


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 23, 2011)

Whoa!!! I can only imagine that crossed to cornu-cervi var. chattaladae... Mmmmmm   Why are the roots growing against gravity..?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 23, 2011)

I like mannii -- I have a regular one and would love to find a dark one like this!


----------



## Ricky (Jan 24, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Wow! Very dark. Is it fragrant?



Eric, no it isn´t.

You prefer frangrant orchids? Me too.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow, that's some great color, and a good bloomer!!! Jean


----------



## Shiva (Jan 24, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> Why are the roots growing against gravity..?



Perhaps because for this plant, humidity is the gravity of the situation.


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow! Very cool!

Ron


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 27, 2011)

:drool::drool: COOOL!!! :clap::clap:


----------

